
Facebook's Embed in the Trump Campaign Helped the President Win - elsewhen
https://www.morningstar.com/news/dow-jones/20191123680/how-facebooks-embed-in-the-trump-campaign-helped-the-president-win
======
bernierocks
Obama did something similar in 2008. He was called a tech genius and starting
a political revolution that all future politicians will follow.

The tech articles I saw shortly after were falling all over themselves to
praise Obama and his campaign.

It's funny how when someone like Trump does it, it somehow changes the minds
of everyone.

I don't think we would really know the depth of political corruption if the
Democrats would have won in 2016, because it seems to be perfectly acceptable
when your team uses dirty tactics to win an election.

We should be using this as a learning lesson, but I suspect if a Democrat wins
the next election, things will be business as usual. Hell, Hillary ran her own
mail server with classified emails and the tech community jumped to defend
her.

This is why I can't really take the tech community in regards to politics
seriously anymore (or the mainstream media for that matter).

